# Porcupine Puffer Tank Size



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay, hear me out.

My girlfriend and I are interested in getting a puffer tank going at her house (I've been wanting them myself, but...no room )
I have sourced (cough) a pair of Porcupine puffers around 4-5" long. 
She does not have much room in her room in terms of a long tank, but a cube could probably work.

I have been eying Frank's tank:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aq-led-90/fs-some-unwanted-tanks-57225/

Would this be of sufficient size? (I know its pushing it, but I'll over filtrate, and wouldn't the cube dimensions give me a bit more leeway? )
If not, what size cube should we be looking at?

Thank you, 
Bobby


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A pair will be a massive bioload for a tank that size. They are extremely messy eaters and produce a huge amount of waste. I plan to rehome ours into the 165g when it outgrows its tank. If you plan to get the cube, I highly recommend only getting one puffer. In the wild, these grow up to 40 INCHES. That's HUGE!!!!

However, even if it only grows to 10-12"s (ie. doubles in length), two would outgrow that 2' cube. 

I highly recommend that if you get puffers, have it in a reef ready tank with a sump so you can add an oversized in-sump skimmer. I have a powerful HOB skimmer and a HOB filter, and a smaller inefficient skimmer on the puffer tank and its not enough. Will have to do far more frequent water changes now that it is about 6". 

Anthony


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

a 125 is recomended for one two id recomend like 150 plus


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If all she has room for is a tank that size, I say get it... That is a really cool tank for a pretty smoking deal. Just go with a different kind of fish.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Duly noted guys. Confirmed what I thought. Maybe we'll get something else more reasonable. 

Thank you all


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

let us know what you get !


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

We've decided to go a bit less bright and cheaper with a small pea puffer setup. She thinks little commas are cuter anyways


----------

